# telephoner avec un ipad mini 3G



## expertpack (25 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

une question me taraude :


avec une nano sim sur cet ipad mini, peut on telephoner avec son forfait ( soash ou autre). ?


pas clair sur le site apple.


avons nous dans ce cas un produit dans l'esprit d'un galaxy note 2 ?
merci


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (26 Octobre 2012)

Ce ne sont que des forfaits data sur un ipad.

Par contre tu peux téléphoner avec Skype ou autres..


----------



## doupold (18 Novembre 2012)

viber
voip stunt en utilisant le forfait internet (appel gratuit sur les fixes en europe)
etc.


----------

